# OJT   Another request.



## ChrisG (1 Nov 2006)

Hi from a newbie.  I have read the other thread on OJT and found it very helpful.

I have a relative completing basic at the end of the year.  He has been accepted for pilot training and  as the Second Language training is so backed up he expects to go  OJT while he waits for either that or primary flight.  We live in  BC and he is wondering if he should look for a city posting or  try for Comox, maybe 442 Sqdn.   When he qualifies he'd like to fly either jets or helicopters.

He understand performance may affect future prospects but does choice of posting at this stage? (or 'non choice,' if it comes to that?)

Being in Basic he does not have access to Internet at the moment  (but he does get to use his cell phone,  what is basic coming to?)

We'd particularly like to hear from anyone doing OJT in BC at the moment or recently.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Strike (1 Nov 2006)

Chris,

OJT choice does not really affect future postings.  Performance during training and what slots are available does that.  However, an OJT can be very helpful in making contacts that could help some time in the future.  I have friends who did OJT with Sea Kings and are now flying Auroras and others who went to a Tac Hel Sqn and are now on Hercs.  My OJTs prior to Moose Jaw were at a research centre and in Wing Ops in Cold Lake and I am nowhere near a jet now.

Keeping in mind that the future might place this person quite far away from home for an extended lenght of time I can see why Comox would be favorable right now.  Just let him know that this is the time to test the waters.  By working at a jet, helo, or multi-engine Sqn, he might find that his initial thoughts on what he wants to fly in the future might change.  Better to find out now and then work towards those goals.

Wish him luck and keep us posted.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (8 Nov 2006)

P.S> We were told (during SLT) that Comox was verboten for OJT until you have your Level III security clearance (i.e., Top Secret).


----------



## Zoomie (8 Nov 2006)

le_coq_rapide said:
			
		

> P.S> We were told (during SLT) that Comox was verboten for OJT until you have your Level III security clearance (i.e., Top Secret).



You were "told" wrong...

442 has 5 2Lt's working the Ops Desk.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (8 Nov 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> You were "told" wrong...
> 
> 442 has 5 2Lt's working the Ops Desk.



W/o level 3?!? ... St Jean, St Jean, how I despise thee ... (and yeah, it was out of the mouth of the liaison himself at the Pilot OJT meeting)


----------



## MALAKII (9 Nov 2006)

the legacy of St jean lives on............. :rage:


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (9 Nov 2006)

Well, I wasn't really sure where to stick this "what may be a stupid question" but since we are on the topic of OJT, I thought I would ask in here. 

I was wondering if the OJT times are now longer because the CF has increased the amount of 32U's in the system through entry plans such as CEOTP or has the Pilot training program been modified to compensate for the larger number of recruits? I am just curious if OJT will still be approximately 1.5-2 years or is it now going to be longer?


----------

